# Greatest Christian King



## Scott (Sep 15, 2006)

Who was the greatest Christian king in history? In addition to his secular achievements he needs to have been a devoted and pious man. 

My first choice: King Alfred the Great.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 15, 2006)

Ditto


----------



## Jie-Huli (Sep 15, 2006)

King Edward VI

Although he died at the tender age of 15, he had already instituted a number of important reforms which paved the way for the rise of Protestantism and the Puritan cause in England. Unlike his father (Henry VIII) and his sisters Mary (a fierce Catholic later called "Bloody Mary") and Elizabeth (a very moderate Protestant), he was an intensely devout reformed Christian. In fact, he was popularly known as the young Josiah for his efforts to cleanse the English church of idolatry and popery. As he faced his early death, he tried to arrange for his devout cousin, Lady Jane Grey, to succeed him to the throne, but she was quickly dethroned and executed by Queen Mary.

For a lot more information and analysis on this great king, see this book

I remember reading that John Knox viewed his early death as a divine judgment on England for its sins in that era.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 16, 2006)

Martin Luther KING


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 16, 2006)

j o k e


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 16, 2006)

What about that Swedish Protestant guy?


----------



## Peter (Sep 16, 2006)

Gustavus Adolphus, the Lion of the North!

Constantine the Great

Karl der Grosse

Josiah, Hezakiah, David

[Edited on 9-16-2006 by Peter]


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Who was the greatest Christian king in history? In addition to his secular achievements he needs to have been a devoted and pious man.
> 
> My first choice: King Alfred the Great.



This is from an old blog post of mine:



> King Alfred the Great (899 Anno Domini) wrote:
> 
> These are the dooms which Almighty God himself spake unto Moses, and commanded him to keep: and after the only begottten Son of our Lord, the saviour Jesus Christ, came on earth, he said he came not to abolish these commandments but with all good to increase them.





> Similarly, King Canute's (A.D. 1016-1035) Danish/Saxon law code explained,
> 
> The first provision is, that I desire that justice be promoted and every injustice zealously suppressed, that every illegallity be rooted up and eradicated from this land with the utmost diligence, *and the law of God promoted*. And henceforth all men, both poor and rich shall be regarded as entitled to the benefit of the law, and just decisions shall be pronounced on their behalf.
> 
> (Both were found in Stephen Perks, Christianity and Law).


----------



## Kevin (Sep 16, 2006)

Lady Jane Gray!


----------



## JOwen (Sep 16, 2006)

David


----------



## crhoades (Sep 16, 2006)

Jesus


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Jesus



But he's only king in heaven, in our spiritual lives, in our churches, and in our quiet times! He dare not make normative demands that unqualifiedly bind believers and non-believers.


----------



## Larry Hughes (Sep 16, 2006)

> In addition to his secular achievements he needs to have been a devoted and pious man.




King David.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kevin_
> Lady Jane Gray!


 A Great Christian Queen...Though a VERY short reign.

I was going to state Edward the VI also, her very loved cousin.


----------

